# Healthy Eats # 3



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh yea this is what uv been waiting for. 

Tuekey burger night!!!!
Seared over a blazing hot skillet much like the scortching hot pavement outside your house, the smokey genuine hint of burger has now clouded the house like a summer pop up storm. Witha shake of this a hint of that and a sprinkle of the good stuff bam, Selina just made dinner while I was watching the food network itching to sink my teeth into some grub. 

Bone Appetit


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

What healthy about this?


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

chad403 said:


> What healthy about this?


The turkey burger is 93% lean the bread is only 50 calories and the cheese was reduced fat cheese he could have gone a little light on the condiments but it's a lot healthier that a burger and Wendy's or McDonald's


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Why the 93/7 turkey over 93/7 beef. I have never tried turkey. Those Arnold sandwich thins I thought were 100 calories, however they are whole wheat.


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Maybe it is 100 calories and I just like the way turkey burgers taste to me they taste less fatty than beef and everyone that I ever talk to about eatting healthy always tells me to eat turkey burgers . You should try them they really are good


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Here you go


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Some fats are bad some are decent and some can be good for you. Beef fat holds some of the worst yet tasty fat. Turkey is a healthier alternative.

Just because they are the same lean % doesnt mean you're eating the same thing. Trust me it would be a fat double beefy burger for me if it was the same.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

So technically I could take half the mayo off that is provided and eat a beef version.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I say more mayo, skip the bread and turkey and replace with cardboard and lettuce!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Mmm. You guys are brutal hahaha


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Im tryin to start a healthier alternative to things. I guess I cheated a little bit. But with good intentions. Turkey / Beef ... mayo / no mayo 
All choices we can consider to a healthier lifestyle


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Mmm. You guys are brutal hahaha


all in fun


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

chad403 said:


> So technically I could take half the mayo off that is provided and eat a beef version.


:notworthy:
Your mathmatical equation has a loss sence for saturated variables statisticaly speaking turky equals more mayo and beef equals the same amount of mayo thus making the ratio of grams of fat per burger less in the turkey alternative even with the same amount of mayo while factoring the denominators of saturated fats under condiments. Once youve broken down the main, you will find less saturated fat in the turkey burger while adding more mayo... in conclusion the turkey burger is not a salad by any means but if you want a alternate to the mighty double bacon angus with cheese, large fries and cherry coke, I might have something to satisfy our everday needs


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I hope you get a cheat day one day a week lim? cuse I like your idea, I'm just hoping there's a pot of gold waiting for you at the end of the raindow( day 7) hahah I definitely need to start eating better but I need cheat days haha!


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

halo1 said:


> I hope you get a cheat day one day a week lim? cuse I like your idea, I'm just hoping there's a pot of gold waiting for you at the end of the raindow( day 7) hahah I definitely need to start eating better but I need cheat days haha!


i do as well im really craving some turkey chili but i am doing this 21 day fix and im only allowed to eat certain foods .


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

halo1 said:


> I hope you get a cheat day one day a week lim? cuse I like your idea, I'm just hoping there's a pot of gold waiting for you at the end of the raindow( day 7) hahah I definitely need to start eating better but I need cheat days haha!


I hear you brother!

I concider a turkey burger as a cheat day... 
Commitment, do it for life
Motivation, to keep doing it and keep going
Dedication, dont stray from the plan


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I hear you brother!
> 
> I concider a turkey burger as a cheat day...
> Commitment, do it for life
> ...



We are just gonna have to agree to disagree on whether turkey burgers are a cheat day! Hahah! the myrtle burger at Oval Office would be my cheat day! though granted every day is cheat day for me! Lol! Though my pants size says I need to eat wee bit better or drink less beer! Lol


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

halo1 said:


> We are just gonna have to agree to disagree on whether turkey burgers are a cheat day! Hahah! the myrtle burger at Oval Office would be my cheat day! though granted every day is cheat day for me! Lol! Though my pants size says I need to eat wee bit better or drink less beer! Lol


Where is this myrtle burger, exactly?!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

chad403 said:


> So technically I could take half the mayo off that is provided and eat a beef version.


Yeah, technically you could. TECHNICALLY you could stop sounding like an idiot at any time you'd like to as well. Maybe next time Josh can technically name his post "Semi-Technically-Healthy Eats," or something along those lines so that you can be more technically satisfied, therefore having a better day, technically speaking of course. I'm sure he'd technically appreciate some more feedback from you on his dinner.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Where is this myrtle burger, exactly?!


Oval Office is just north of I10 on the toll road just east of the bay, Avalon blvd I think? It's a cheeseburger with about a half pd of chargrilled onions on top! So good!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

halo1 said:


> Oval Office is just north of I10 on the toll road just east of the bay, Avalon blvd I think? It's a cheeseburger with about a half pd of chargrilled onions on top! So good!


Im going to need you to stay as far away from there as possible until the second sunday of every month. We can meet there and indulge in good eats and good fishing stories:thumbup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> Yeah, technically you could. TECHNICALLY you could stop sounding like an idiot at any time you'd like to as well. Maybe next time Josh can technically name his post "Semi-Technically-Healthy Eats," or something along those lines so that you can be more technically satisfied, therefore having a better day, technically speaking of course. I'm sure he'd technically appreciate some more feedback from you on his dinner.



Im technicaly laughing out loud hahahaha


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

All in fun. I am also on a health kick. However i realize it's a life style change so I chose not illuminate hamburger meat and meats with fat. However I do lay really low on the empty calories and starchy vegetables like white bread, corn, portion control potatoes and stay away from anything in a bag. I also use Fitbit and my fitness pal to regulate my intake. Lost 40lbs in 4 months. Things that I have extremely hard time with and pay close attention to is cheese, mayo, butter, and salad dressings. It adds up quickly.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Tried turkey bacon once.....ONCE!!! It will never happen again!!! Go pork or go home!!! hahaha 

Man, now you got me dreaming of Lamberts Hawg Jowl plate!!!! I'm sure it's ONLY like 2000 calories or something!!!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Wright bacon is the only bacon. We eat only ground turkey or venison. So we cheat with real Bacon. No hamburgers in this house. Maybe once every 3 rd month an then it will be beef. But that is it. Newest thing was spaghetti squash. Very good. Give it a try 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

lettheairout said:


> Wright bacon is the only bacon. We eat only ground turkey or venison. So we cheat with real Bacon. No hamburgers in this house. Maybe once every 3 rd month an then it will be beef. But that is it. Newest thing was spaghetti squash. Very good. Give it a try
> 
> somewhere in a tree


Love me some sketty squash


----------

